# Geiger counters, laptops and Dragons



## Dragon (Oct 11, 2009)

DRAGON IS BACK WITH MOAR UGLY. 

YAY~ I might do requests, though you'll have to be specific and stuff. Uh.. yeah. Suggestions would be nice, it's just that.. you know. Enjoy, or not so much? I really don't have anything right now, but yeah.

Dragon!Sona- a WIP.
Winter!Sona- Dragon in the winter. :/ I hate the coldddd
Storm of the RSP- It's infectioussss I just realized this isn't shaded. But we already knew it fails. :3
Hollyleaf- AM I ALIVE OR DEAD
digeemanz- Exactly what it says on the tin.





 is this.

Everything else is fail D:


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Oct 12, 2009)

Dragon!Sona: It's pretty good~ But I can see a few errors in anatomy. The back legs seem well done, but the front... the one to the left seems too curvy and doesn't really look like it's holding weight. It needs to look a bit more stiffer. Use straighter lines and such. It also looks a bit too small. The one to the right is better, and I actually can't see anything wrong with it. One thing I noticed is that... the body's a bit too skinny and it doesn't really fit the proportions of the head or legs, which are larger. 

Winter!Sona: Very nice and stylish! I like the look of her. And the outfit~ I just spot a few issues. Mainly that her legs seem too short. On humans, the legs and bottom part are always longer than the torso and upper part. The other thing is that the head's a bit too large for her skinny body. But other than that? I like what I see~ A lot. Cool jacket. Oh and the shoes are marvelous.

Storm: Excellent! This one's quite good, and I can't see too much wrong with it. I really like how you did the eyes, they have this sort of... meaningful look in them. Of Storm's first side. The paws are excellently drawn, except for the Electric side's left back paw, which seems like it's not really holding weight. I'd suggest inclining it more inwards~ I know that paws are hell to draw sometimes, I've had lots of problems with them, so I understand.

Hollyleaf: I really like this one. The colouring and shading is excellently done and I love the expression and pose. It's very dynamic and has a personality~ Only one thing I see, and it really is something quite small, she's just a bit too slim. But other than that, it's quite nice.

Halsemon/Silphymon: With Silphymon, the head's just too big for that thin neck... and the bottom, the legs, seem too short than the toros. Porportions are a bit off. I do quite fancy the expression on the face though and the folding of the arms. Looks very cool. Halsemon is just adorable! He's just a bit too thin, like some of the other ones have been. Thinness doesn't really match the head, which is kinda big. But besides that, it's all excellent~ Good job. ^^

Avvie Thing With All Those Pokemon: Leafeon's cute! I love the fuzzy ears. I can't see much error with this, except for Weavile's left arm being too straight. It should have a bit of a bend~ I like it all though, the expressions are very sweet and just awesome.

;;Criticalett;;


----------



## Dragon (Oct 12, 2009)

Criticalett!

Thanks for taking the time to look at my stuff and critten ;O actually i expected no one to care, like usual

Meanwhile, I have nothing useful.

Mistralpaw- Rawr. Dragon can't draw tabbies, lalala~ I haven't shaded her yet, but I just felt like posting her. For this.
moar dragon!sona- i'll digitalize this later >_>
Salamoticons and seal of approval- rawr. For the seal things I'm gonna digitalize the first and second and spam them everywhere. >:3

YAY

EDIT SINCE I'M AT THE TOP OF THE PAGE:











EDIT AGAIN: shading nao


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Oct 13, 2009)

;;Criticalett returns on Artcommentingtrain;; =D

Aaah, you're welcome. I figured I have the criticisms in my head, so why shouldn't I just say them? 

Mistralpaw: You do the faces of your cats and animals quite good~ You just need to work on the proportions. I know it's a bit hard, 'tis for me, but you'll get better as you go along. I'd recommend looking at what other artists draw and examining their styles and seeing what works for them to help you out. I've been drawing inspiration from the styles of other artists, and it really has helped me improve. ^^  The body's a bit too skinny again, but you've got your paws and pose done nicely. Very dynamic~ And the shading and colouring on the second one is tremendous. (That's a new phrase, it is, for AWESOME.)

Dragonsona: Lots of doodles! Oh, you're lovely at poses. This picture just proves it. You have some quite interesting ones and I especially like the one in the middle where she's covering her face with her wing. The only issues I spot is the doodle below that facewing one, the one where her left wing is spread out. It's a bit too long and seems to be put too low. And the one to the right of this (oh, I hope I'm not confusing you) also has similar issues with the wings. They seem to bend a bit too much. But that's all I can see~

Salamoticons + SEAL OF APPROVAL (because it's so epic it needs capitalization): I really do like them. They look like they should be logos on something. Like... DRAGON BRAND FOOD! But yeah. Talking about the SOA. The top one is very adorable. =3 Reminds me of a Togetic, kinda. The middle one looks cool. And the bottom one is all fiery and honestly looks like it would be on a coat of arms or something. As for the emoticons, they make me go X3 because they're so cute~


----------



## Dragon (Oct 13, 2009)

eeee Arylett~

That's the first time anyone's told me to go copy people, kinda :3 Kekekeh. And the shading? I thought it looked a bit scribbly or burnt *cough* because TABBY CATS.

Yay for poses~ I realized that all my pictures were of a person/animal/something turned slightly sideways and frowning or grinning, so this picture appeared. ;O I used a goose for a ref for the wings, so maybe that's the problem with the wings. :/ *thinks*

DRAGON BRAND FOOD~ Or.. something epic~ I want those emoticons to be epic on MSN, but my stuff keeps resizing, so. :<

Thankies for dropping by~


----------

